# tesco value oats



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

does anyone know the difference between normal value oats and 100% value scottish oats?

as i just blend them up to put in shakes but was wondering if there was a diff

thanks:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Probably just the packaging PMSL??

I get the cheap oats in the plastic bag as I go though loads in a week.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> does anyone know the difference between normal value oats and 100% value scottish oats?
> 
> as i just blend them up to put in shakes but was wondering if there was a diff
> 
> thanks:thumb:


i finish a few a month lol. :thumb:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

same i just buy tesco own brand in a bag! i tried the others and i couldnt rlly tell difference, just packaging!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i meant there are two types of tesco value oats... normal oats, and 100% scottish.... anyone know the diff? or is it just packaging?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

One of them is made with only oats from scotland


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Just a cheaper alternative mate... No frills packaging, thats all.

Buy em and save yourself some cash.. I do!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I have recently tried the 2 above brands.

Scottish oats seem better in quality, bigger and firmer etc.

tesco value seem a bit more mashed up and powdery.

I think they are both the same nutrition wise and tescos value save you some cash.

If you are mixing it up with protein powder, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lidl, 34p for 500g. Bargain.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Lidl, 34p for 500g. Bargain.


tesco beats you. 58p for 1kg


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tesco value for me have used em for years cnt complain at the price.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> tesco beats you. 58p for 1kg


Perhaps, but the Lidl ones are apparently better quality - they're just like the Scott's oats.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> does anyone know the difference between normal value oats and 100% value scottish oats?
> 
> as i just blend them up to put in shakes but was wondering if there was a diff
> 
> thanks:thumb:


I know this is a old thread now, but I was wondering the same thing, so compared the two earlier.

*Tesco Value Oats - Price per kg: **58p*

Nutritional Value per 100g:

kCals - 359

Energy - 1,515kJ

Protein - 11.0g

Carbohydrate - 60.4g

of which sugars - 1.5g

Fat - 8.1g

of which saturates - 1.6g

Fibre - 8.5 g

Sodium - Trace

*Tesco Scottish Oats - Price per kg: **78p*

Nutritional Value per 100g:

kCals - 359

Energy kJ - 1,514kJ

Protein - 11.0g

Carbohydrate - 60.4g

of which sugars - 1.5g

Fat - 8.1g

of which saturates - 1.6g

Fibre - 8.5g

Sodium - Trace

Apart from the 20p price difference per kilo, they appear to be pretty much identical nutritional wise - I ground mine up for shakes too, so will carry on with the Tesco Value Oats me thinks, done me well thus far...


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

How do you actualy grind them? Im currently using myprotien fine oats. Is it just poridge oats used and can you get them as fine as mp?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sylar the price has gone up tesco here. was 90p this week boo!!!

nemesis. i used mypro oats for a while but tbh they are a waste of money, especially when i go through about 2kg a week of oats. i just use a electric blender and store in old tub


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> sylar the price has gone up tesco here. was 90p this week boo!!!


You must be paying London prices mate! :tongue:

At my local Tesco the Value Oats are 58p per kilo and the Scottish Oats are 39p per 500g - Although the Kilo bag was 99p... WTF is up with that??? Any numbnuts would buy 2x 500g bags, surely?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Sylar said:


> You must be paying London prices mate! :tongue:
> 
> At my local Tesco the Value Oats are 58p per kilo and the Scottish Oats are 39p per 500g - Although the Kilo bag was 99p... WTF is up with that??? Any numbnuts would buy 2x 500g bags, surely?


I'll let u know, i'm geting some later:thumbup1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> I'll let u know, i'm geting some later:thumbup1:


All this for £1.48 from tescos cant go wrong really, pic of my bag at bottom of page:thumb:

*Mornflake Superfast Oats 2kg *

*Contents*



Product Information


Country

Description

Allergy Advice

Ingredients

Nutrition

Usage

Additional Information

Nutrition summary


*Product Information*

*Country*

UNITED KINGDOM

*Description*

NEW PACK SAME GREAT OATS.

Milling our way in Cheshire for 14 generations.

We can trace our milling roots right back to 1675, when my ancestor William Lea started milling at Swettenham Mill, near Congleton in Cheshire.

Today we are still keeping up the family tradition after 14 generations as an independent company, doing things our way, which we think is the right way! We selected, mill and produce our cereals ourselves - we don't think anyone can do it better. It's this special way of milling that we've evolved over generations that means we retain all the goodness of the germ and bran - the 'wholegrain', so we, and you of course, can enjoy a healthier, tastier breakfast.

A bit about our creamy oats.

Mornflake Superfast Oats are bursting with pure, natural goodness and, as people with healthy hearts tend to eat more wholegrain foods, our oats are the perfect choice for a healthy lifestyle!

Mornfact: Years ago Mornflake oats were farmed by horse powered binder with the help of three lovely shires - Flossy, Metal and Bonnie. Although times have changed and we now use 'state-of-the-art' machinery, our attitude to producing our oats has not. It's our passion!

Thinking about tomorrow.

Only oats that are specially grown by carefully chosen cereal growers of a very high standard go into our Mornflake Superfast Oats! Once the main UK cereal crop, oats have since become the smallest, but thanks to the business generated by Mornflake, they're sure to remain an essential British crop of the future.

Good in:

High in fibre.

Bad out:

No artificial flavours.

No artificial colours.

No artificial preservatives.

No GM ingredients.

Go back to the product contents

*Allergy Advice*

Contains Gluten, Free From Artificial Colours, Free From Artificial Flavours, Free From Artificial Preservatives, Free From Genetically Modified Ingredients, Suitable for Vegetarians

Go back to the product contents

*Ingredients*

Pure Mornflake Oats (100%)

Go back to the product contents

*Nutrition*


Typical ValuesPer 100gPer 45g serving with 340ml waterEnergy1500kJ675kJ356kcal165kcalProtein11.0g5.0gCarbohydrate60.0g27.0gof which sugars1.1g0.5gFat8.0g3.6gof which saturates1.5g0.7gFibre9.0g4.1gof which soluble4.0g1.8gof which insoluble5.0g2.3gSodiumTraceTraceequivalent as saltTraceTrace
Go back to the product contents

*Usage*

Cooking Instructions - From Chilled/Ambient

To prepare a deliciously creamy porridge:

Mix 1 level cup (45g) of Mornflake Superfast Oats with 2 1/2 cups (340ml) of cold water - add salt to taste, if you like. Bring to the boil, stirring continuosly fo

r 1 minute. Remove from heat, cover and leave to stand according to taste. If you like your porridge even creamier, just substitute half of the water for milk. Delicious!

Microwave - From Chilled/Ambient

As above but put in a large microwaveable bowl, uncovered. Microwave on full power* for 4-4 1/2 mins, stir briskly, let stand for 1 minute and serve.

*Based on 800W microwave oven, so if yours is different please adju

st time accordingly.

Go back to the product contents

*Additional Information*

Go back to top










*Nutrition summary*



*Calories: *

165kcal, 8% of your GDA


*Sugar: *

0.5g, 1% of your GDA


*Fat: *

3.6g, 5% of your GDA


*Saturates: *

0.7g, 4% of your GDA


*Salt: *

Trace, <1% of your GDA


of your guideline daily amount

Go back the page contents

*Additional product information*

*Using product information*

While every care has been taken to ensure this information is correct, food products are constantly being reformulated and nutrition content may change. We would therefore recommend that you do not rely solely on this information and always check products labels.

Where further dietary information is important to you, for example because you have an allergy or specific dietary requirement, you should contact Tesco Customer Services if the product is Tesco branded or the product manufacturer if the product is not Tesco branded.

Nutritional and guideline daily amounts (GDA) information is based on the typical composition of the product. Guideline daily amounts are those for a typical adult (men and women).

GDA information for non Tesco products is calculated by Tesco based on information provided to Tesco. Tesco has no control over the recipe or nutritional content of such products and information on this site may differ from that given on the product label. We would therefore recommend that you do not rely solely on this information and always check products labels.

Although this information is regularly updated, Tesco are unable to accept liability for any incorrect information.

This does not affect your statutory rights.

This information is supplied for personal use only. It may not be reproduced in any way whatsoever without the prior consent of Tesco Stores Limited nor without due acknowledgement.

Tesco © Copyright 2009


----------



## chrish3901 (Feb 8, 2009)

i love my oats

i look forward to breakfast

best meal of the day

as i know im onto chicken and brocc then lol

i have my oats with lecithin and 1 scoop of whey

Lovely


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

that bag of oats looks sexy


----------

